# Sabl



## Done_Fishin

Happy Birthday .. :4-cheers: I'm on my way !!! :4-cheers:


----------



## WereBo

Happy Birthday SABL, have a good 'un


----------



## Glaswegian

Happy Birthday - hope you have a great day!


----------



## Wrench97

Well Since D_F's on his way and probably won't be there til tomorrow this will be some birthday celebration:grin:

Happy Birthday Sable:birthday:artytime:beerchug:


----------



## Old Rich

Happy Birthday SABL!!!


----------



## Indoril Nerevar

Happy birthday! Hope you have a great day!


----------



## -WOLF-

Congratulations, have a great day!


----------



## Tumbleweed36

Happy Birthday. We can go ahead with the party, Done_Fishin never shows up for those.


----------



## Redeye3323

Happy Birthday SABL mate

artytime :birthday:


----------



## SABL

Thanks guys!! Today is the day and I'm still looking out the window and waiting for D_F to arrive with the beer wagon. I'll wait and see what the day brings....yesterday I had to renew car tags and driver's license (renewal based on BD). For the next four years I have to look at a PINK driver's license...what a thrill. I was corrected... it is not pink... it is salmon. For all I care, they can call it gerbildoo.... pink is still pink. 

The kid left one beer out of my entire stock.... good strategy on his part. He knows I may decide to have a second beer and will go to the store to restock my supply... which he will help himself to. Today I fool him by splurging on Samuel Adams Boston Lager* (read my nic..:laugh which he hates..:grin: He must have gotten desperate last night and drank a few of my "Budweiser American Ale*"s.

* I am not affiliated with any brewery or advertising agency.... everyone please step away from the banhammers.


----------



## speedster123

:birthday:
:wave:
*have a great day*


----------



## Done_Fishin

:lol: I got sidetracked by the impending weekend festivities and my sisters arrival :4-cheers: hope you are having a great day!!


----------



## bry623

MMMMM beer.
Happy Birthday!!!


----------



## dai

have a great day


----------



## JohnthePilot

Redeye3323 said:


> Happy Birthday SABL mate


Is a SABL mate similar to a stable mate? :grin:

*Happy Birthday *:birthday::4-cheers:
*Have a great day*


----------



## Redeye3323

JohnthePilot said:


> Is a SABL mate similar to a stable mate? :grin:
> 
> *Happy Birthday *:birthday::4-cheers:
> *Have a great day*


I dunno, you'll have to ask the expert. Mr SABL himself. (I can see where this may be going )


----------



## Midnight Tech

*hic*
Pass me another one of those BL's please....

They color code licenses in OH by age? Remind me not to move there.....


----------



## SABL

Gonna try to catch up...whew!!

D_F will be attending an event that will far surpass any birthday!!

@Bry...beer is always good!!

Stable mate?? Will have to match the new driver's license...must be pink!!

@dai....any day I am on this planet is a good day...we'll see what the kids wish to make of it. I have received one phone call so far from one of my children... he was returning home from the morgue (Paramedic training) and informed me I was not one of the case studies. Looks like I am OK on that front?? If I am not there I must be here??

For M_T.... the lagers are kinda pricey but will share with a friend. Pink is for all...age has nothing to do with the color of my ID.... hope it changes before the next renewal!! I do like to support a cause but statewide enforcement of endorsement should be questioned. But, WTH...my internet access should be questioned..:laugh:


----------



## Redeye3323

SABL said:


> Gonna try to catch up...whew!!
> 
> D_F will be attending an event that will far surpass any birthday!!
> 
> @Bry...beer is always good!!
> 
> Stable mate?? Will have to match the new driver's license...must be pink!!
> 
> @dai....any day I am on this planet is a good day...we'll see what the kids wish to make of it. I have received one phone call so far from one of my children... he was returning home from the morgue (Paramedic training) and informed me I was not one of the case studies. Looks like I am OK on that front?? If I am not there I must be here??
> 
> For M_T.... the lagers are kinda pricey but will share with a friend. Pink is for all...age has nothing to do with the color of my ID.... hope it changes before the next renewal!! I do like to support a cause but statewide enforcement of endorsement should be questioned. But, WTH...my internet access should be questioned..:laugh:


I would just give up trying to keep up with anything on the Offline section :laugh:


----------



## vladimirb

Happy birthday *SABL*


----------



## Done_Fishin

:lol: I just love these virtual Parties .. thank god for real beer though :laugh:


----------



## jcgriff2

Happy Birthday


----------

